# Papillon coat growth...?



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

How long exactly does it take for a Papillon to grow a full lush coat, when they are already an adult, not a puppy? Sunny's coat is at the length of a 16 week old, I'm curious about what time he will start to get some fluff going on. >w<


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How old is he? And do you know if he's been shaved before or not?

Basic response is 2-4 years for a fully mature coat. 2 years for the coat usually and it can take longer to grow good amounts of fringe. But there are a lot of factors that go into coat/fringe length, one of the big ones being lineage. Many lines just don't have the coat length so what you have now may be all he ends up with. It's hard to know sense he's a rescue.


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

He is 3 1/2. Yes he has, according to the previous owner, he was shaved during the summer. I saw a picture of him with fluff before he was shaved, it wasn't extravagent, but it was a pretty good amount. 

I can't find the picture right now...but, I'll show an example of about how long it was using Braylors Jojo.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I replied to this earlier but my reply is gone. 

I'd expect him to take about a year to get some major coat but I've never shaved a papillon so....


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It usually takes between 1-2 years. Some dogs just never get a ton of coat though. Especially the American line ones. I've seen some ultra fluffy Paps and some pretty sparse coated ones.

If you saw him fluffy at one time, he'll grow it back.


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow...that's quite a long wait...I wish I knew who bred him, so I could see his parents and see what their coats are like. ]:


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Why shave him anyway?


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

"For the hot weather"...it's cold now...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

But sometimes you really don't know what you're going to get. I mean Nia's dad have a pretty good coat. Not extremely long but quite volumous. Nia's 1 year old now and hasn't got a lot of coat. So I suspect she won't have as much coat as her dad at all.

Here's dad.









Edit: I'll add Nia's picture when I charge my camera. Charging right now


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yui said:


> "For the hot weather"...it's cold now...


Oh well, but really they don't need to be shaved. They have no undercoat.

Michiyo, bitches most often have a little less coat than the males. Nia looks good to me. How old is she again?

Nia's dad is smexy.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Michiyo, bitches most often have a little less coat than the males. Nia looks good to me. How old is she again?


Nia's a year old. Her coat isn't too bad but no where near extravagant. I realize females have less coat as well, especially spayed ones. I will put up a pic of her + her coat in a few minutes.

Hey Laurelin, can you post pics of your dogs at around one year old? The ones you have pics of at least. I know Summer and Rose came to you later than that =)

I know Beau has an awesome coat and Nard looks like he will as well. Rose has a very good coat for a female as well! I remember her to be pretty darned hairy too!

Here's a quick and crummy laptop taken pic.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure I can post pictures. 

I think she looks pretty good for a one year old bitch. I tend to prefer slightly less coat anyways, but for the ring, they'd likely like to see a bit more. I think she may end up with a slightly shorter coat like summer's but Summer is so much easier to groom.

Has she been spayed yet? Actually spaying *should* increase her coat quite drastically. Both Summer and Rose's coats improved after spaying. 

Okay, I got photobucket sort of working.

Here's Rose at 2: 










She's gained a LOT of coat since then.

Here's Beau at about a year:



















Nard at 11 months:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

And here's Summer when I first got her:


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a pic of my 17 wk. old "caterpillar" kido.....*looks around for some miracle grow*..LOL...maybe SOMEDAY, he will have his transforming "metamorphosis" so he can spread his wingies in the wind like the other purty paps!..(notice the "smirk" on his face) 











Also, SUPER CONGRATS to you Yui!! I think your pap is absolutely smashingly handsome!!! I know that you have been waiting for your dog, & I am sooo happy for you!..That coat WILL grow back in too! *winks*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is my friend's Pap Jazz

at 9 weeks, then 1.5 years and then 5 years (now) She was spayed at 2 years old which may have helped her coat.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin, I think Nard's going to have the fullest coat I've ever seen on a Pap! My gosh he's hairy. Actually all your paps are really hairy.

Leif is gorgeous! I love his huge white blaze! He'll definitely transform to a gorgeous fellow in no time at all. 

Keechak, Jazz is stunning! Btw, was Jazz shaved at 1.5 years old?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll have to take some better pictures soon. But our girls were out of the same litter. One has a very fluffy coat and it was pretty nice by 1-2 years old, though not as mature as it is as an adult. Her sister came to us after retiring from showing, breeding. Her coat was not all THAT great, but very typical for an intact female. She came to us on a spay contract at 8 years of age and she has gotten much fluffier, though not longer, since being spayed and no longer being bred.

Both of the girls have pretty good ear fringe. I'll have to find some pictures from showing both of them when they were younger.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Laurelin, I think Nard's going to have the fullest coat I've ever seen on a Pap! My gosh he's hairy. Actually all your paps are really hairy.
> 
> Leif is gorgeous! I love his huge white blaze! He'll definitely transform to a gorgeous fellow in no time at all.
> 
> Keechak, Jazz is stunning! Btw, was Jazz shaved at 1.5 years old?


Jazz has never been shaved she was naturally naked and then a few months after her spay *BAMM!* hair! lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Jazz has never been shaved she was naturally naked and then a few months after her spay *BAMM!* hair! lol


Woooah! That's pretty amazing!! I can't believe she grew SO MUCH HAIR! after she got spayed!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think she had about 3 heat cycles before she was spayed and each one left her nude.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Leif is gorgeous! I love his huge white blaze! He'll definitely transform to a gorgeous fellow in no time at all.


 Thank you Michiyo!! From one proud mum to another!! He actually was quite the "ugly duckling" of the bunch, but,...man, I am so thankful EVERY DAY that I chose my boy based on personality!! 

He has HUGE "crushes" on Nia, Mia, & Summer..LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> Jazz has never been shaved she was naturally naked and then a few months after her spay *BAMM!* hair! lol


That's what happened to my girls too. Summer looks soooo much better now that she's spayed. 

Yeah, Nard's got himself a really great coat. Now we're just waiting for him to fill out a bit, especially in the chest. He's very narrow, lol.


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> Also, SUPER CONGRATS to you Yui!! I think your pap is absolutely smashingly handsome!!! I know that you have been waiting for your dog, & I am sooo happy for you!..That coat WILL grow back in too! *winks*


Aww, thanks so much! He gets lots a looks on his walk 'cause of his pretty face! ;D
--

The pictures are pretty good at helping me know what to expect within a year! I'm just hoping at least by Feb, there will be _some_ fuzz. xD 

So, does the fuller coat appear only for spayed females or does that include neutered males? Sunny got neutered at the shelter a few days ago, so I'm hoping that will help.

--
@Laurelin - I adore that picture of Summer, just so you know! <3


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree with the 2 years or so to get the full coat....Willie's is really, really silky and so soft.....Anabelle's seems to be more thicker feeling and not as silky feeling.....but still soft......they are totally different feels......The difference in the lines......I don't have time, but will try to post a picture.......

All the pups here are just too pretty!! I am so glad to have a pappy or two! LOL


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Belle's coat seems to vary by season, and at 3 hers still seems to have phases. It took about a year for her fur to return to normal after surgeries, still not 100% as thick as it once was... but she of course is fluffier after a bath!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin, just curious, but how long after you got Summer did it take to grow out her ear fringe a bit? That pic of her when you first got her looks just like Basil  Well, as far as ears go anyways! I think the rest of his fur is a bit longer. It's gotten quite a bit longer than when I first got him, and he was actually starting to grow some ear fringe for a while, but then we had a flea attack and all of that pretty fringe got clawed right off >.< Here's a picture of him from the other day:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I see 2 fringes!! Go Basil!

I think it takes about 1-2 years for some moderate length fringe to grow. I believe for really heavy fringing it can take 3-5 years to reach full length?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer's coat was gone because of being recently pregnant and losing coat. But it's been about 1 1/2 -2 years now and she's gained a TON of fringe as you can see.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, so I'm hoping by the time he's 4 he'll have some nice fringes, lol! 

Right now I think he's got about a cm of very thin, whispy fringes XD At least it's better than a month ago, it looked like I had shaved them off!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow I love this thread!! =D I'm always wondering how long Cadence's fur/fringe will get.. he's about 5 months now... and I think he's going through the "uglies" stage... he lost all his puppy fluff and has about 1.5inch fur all around now. The only thing that's fluffy is his tail. LOL!

You guys' pictures are BEAUTIFUL! I love paps because of their fur  I don't think mine will grow much fringe, though. Neither of his parents had much ear fringe at all...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Wow I love this thread!! =D I'm always wondering how long Cadence's fur/fringe will get.. he's about 5 months now... and I think he's going through the "uglies" stage... he lost all his puppy fluff and has about 1.5inch fur all around now. The only thing that's fluffy is his tail. LOL!
> 
> You guys' pictures are BEAUTIFUL! I love paps because of their fur  I don't think mine will grow much fringe, though. Neither of his parents had much ear fringe at all...


We want to see pictures of your booooy! I don't think you've posted any yet?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> We want to see pictures of your booooy! I don't think you've posted any yet?


This is gonna sound really lame, but I don't know how to do it! How do you put that "signature" of pictures at the bottom of everything you post?? I've uploaded some photos of him in the photo album page.. but besides that I'm stumped! =/


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> This is gonna sound really lame, but I don't know how to do it! How do you put that "signature" of pictures at the bottom of everything you post?? I've uploaded some photos of him in the photo album page.. but besides that I'm stumped! =/


Usually you can upload pictures to www.photobucket.com Then there's a direct link beside the picture, copy it.

On the forum, you click the icon in the 2nd row that looks like a yellow square with mountains inside. Paste the direct link you copied from photobucket and voila! You have pictures!

I can't remember how to do the siggy off the top of my head lol. I'll have to play around to see how I did it the first time.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Near the top left hand corner of every page on this forum, it says "User CP." Click that, and go to "Edit Signature" or "Edit Avatar," and it's self explanitory from there


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> This is gonna sound really lame, but I don't know how to do it! How do you put that "signature" of pictures at the bottom of everything you post?? I've uploaded some photos of him in the photo album page.. but besides that I'm stumped! =/


Oh my goodness!! I just took a "peek" at him from your album...he is spot-on PERFECT!! Beautiful little boy!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL! Photobucket, righttt. I can't believe I didn't think of that.. All right, here goes nothing!









This was him a month ago...









And here's one of him taken last week! He looks pretty much the same to me, lol.. not much fur growth.

And thanks for the how to on the signature thing.. I'll play around with that later =D


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

And may I say you have a gorgeous pup!

By the way, you're in Vancouver? So am I! Perhaps someday we could do a Pap play-date or something!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow something went wrong lol. I think it's because in your link there's a space between the "." and the "jpg". Let me try.
> 
> And may I say you have a gorgeous pup!
> 
> By the way, you're in Vancouver? So am I! Perhaps someday we could do a Pap play-date or something!



Lol, yeah, I copied the wrong code! I'm so used to blogging and copying the link with the <a href> part haha. Ooh, you're up here too?? Wow! Small world! Yeah, we should totally do that! I'd love to see your Nia. I keep reading your posts about her around here =D Too bad it's been SO COLD the past week =( Cadence really misses running around on the grass I think lol. Whenever we go for walks he keeps pulling me towards the grassy areas... which are now turning brown. =/



yappypappymom said:


> Oh my goodness!! I just took a "peek" at him from your album...he is spot-on PERFECT!! Beautiful little boy!!


Aw, thank you!! =D He is really pretty. Everyone thinks he's a girl until they ask me lol. He even acts like a little girl. I had to soften his kibble with warm water until he was 4 months old because he had so much trouble chewing up hard dry kibble.... and refused to eat! Such a girl! Lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Lol, yeah, I copied the wrong code! I'm so used to blogging and copying the link with the <a href> part haha. Ooh, you're up here too?? Wow! Small world! Yeah, we should totally do that! I'd love to see your Nia. I keep reading your posts about her around here =D Too bad it's been SO COLD the past week =( Cadence really misses running around on the grass I think lol. Whenever we go for walks he keeps pulling me towards the grassy areas... which are now turning brown. =/



LOL totally! It's been so darn cold! Unnaturally so for Vancouver probably. My heat is turned up all the way and I'm still not that warm whereas a few days ago I turned it to 20 C and I was burning up!

Nia likes grass too. She finds it more interesting when it's all frosty and crunchy LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh man, he is GORGEOUS!

It is amazing how many papillons are on this forum...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Oh man, he is GORGEOUS!
> 
> It is amazing how many papillons are on this forum...


Thank you! =D Yes, I was shocked too! I've never seen one in my neighbourhood... and most people I meet don't even know what a papillon is.. lol.

I found another photo of Cadence that shows more of his coat:










Lol, see what I mean by he only has lots of fur on his tail? Also, his blaze has been thinning since I got him... I think he might lose it once he gets older.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm usually by 5 or 6 months if his blaze is still there it's going to be there forever. Nia's was like that too. It kept thinning until about 6 or 7 months and it stopped changing after that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry forum wouldn't let me on the past few days!

Looks like he'll keep his blaze. He is looking really nice! Love the tricolor.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah! I've been getting some.. attack site warning the past few days as well.. Thanks, though, he does have a nice colour! I was initially looking for a lemon-coloured pup but they're so hard to come by.. lol.

I just made an appointment with the vet to get him neutered next week! He's been marking all over the house, and I'm not happy about that =(


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I just got in for the first time in days too......

You boy is beautiful, lucidity......He will keep his blaze. I have 2 tri's....Love them......But I do love the sable's and maybe someday......DH say's we are done......and we probably are......Papillons are not couch potatoes...LOL....


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

First off, Leif and Cadence are ADORABLE! I think Roxy has new crushes. =P

I'll post a couple pictures of mine and their age-coat differences..for an example..

Here is a dark and naked Roxy at 11 weeks:









Here she is about a month ago, at 7 months old:









And here is Gizmo at about 4 months:









And now (He'll be 2 in March):
First an ear fringe shot:


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

A body shot but the goober has his tail down:









I can't even find a decent shot of his tail, lmao..but it's pretty averagely-hairy.

It took Giz forever, to me, to grow fur! Roxy's is developing much quicker than his did..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Roxy is looking so pretty and mature~ She's growing coat quickly! At that age Nia looked so skinny and weird because of her spay shave lol. I have some of the WORST pictures of her 2 days after he spay, she was so pathetic. 

5 months old, losing last of puppy fluff.









7 months old, spayed! The most pathetic picture ever! But you can already see some adult coat coming in.









9 months old, growing more coat.









You can see they grow coat pretty quick! So don't worry! Soon he's going to be growing and shedding and you'll wish he had no hair


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww, Michi Nia looks so cute!! She is REALLY skinny though!! And I thought Cadence was skinny hahaha. Guess the papillons and their food pickiness keeps their weight down eh?

And Gizmo is adorable! He looks like he has a red eye patch across his left eye!! 



lucygoose said:


> I just got in for the first time in days too......
> 
> You boy is beautiful, lucidity......He will keep his blaze. I have 2 tri's....Love them......But I do love the sable's and maybe someday......DH say's we are done......and we probably are......Papillons are not couch potatoes...LOL....


Aw, thanks =D I hope he does keep his blaze, lol. It makes him look like a bandit! Oh, tell me about it.. they're most definitely NOT couch potatoes at alll. Sometimes I kinda wish they were! lol. I heard that sables have a hard time growing their ear fringe for some reason..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Aww, Michi Nia looks so cute!! She is REALLY skinny though!! And I thought Cadence was skinny hahaha. Guess the papillons and their food pickiness keeps their weight down eh?


Aww thanks. Hmm and in these pics, especially the first and last is the fattest Nia has ever been. She's currently about half to one pound lighter than in those pictures.  But that's just the way she is.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Aww thanks. Hmm and in these pics, especially the first and last is the fattest Nia has ever been. She's currently about half to one pound lighter than in those pictures.  But that's just the way she is.


yeowch, really?! she looks decent in the first pic.. and VERY skinny in the 2nd haha, i'm guessing it's because her coat was shorter then.. and in the last pic you can actually see her hip bones =/ i feel hungry on her behalf! LOL! good thing paps are long coated.. if not, she'd look even skinner!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

So I'm just curious here, as far as the growing more coat after spaying. Does that go for males too?

I'm secretly searching for the right pap and I want A LOT of coat and fringe and everything. At the same time, I'm hoping for a boy, so if neutering helps the coat, it is a plus! 

Check out this little guy:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15120849


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Terrie said:


> So I'm just curious here, as far as the growing more coat after spaying. Does that go for males too?
> 
> I'm secretly searching for the right pap and I want A LOT of coat and fringe and everything. At the same time, I'm hoping for a boy, so if neutering helps the coat, it is a plus!
> 
> ...


I haven't ever had a neutered male but with the girls spaying just helps because they don't go into heat and blow coat twice a year. 

That pap is adorable!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a neutered male!! His coat is real real soft.....very silky.....where Anabelles is soft but thicker.......

I just love that shot of all those paps together.........Man, I am loving this thread........I think coats have to do with a lot of things..

Gizmo as a baby......OMG, how cute it that?? LOL.....

Terrie.....are you near Chicago? They have a benched sho in feburary (I think it's feb) anyway, we always go....you can talk to breeders there.....I do have some numbers of some, too......heck, I think I talked to everyone in the midwest looking for my second......

Gosh, thanks again for sharing.....I need to share....you all are really good at the picture taking!!


----------



## SpunkyDivaPap (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's a not very revealing pic of my Phantom Phalene at 11 months. She now a year and four months and has the longest coat on her back and rear. There are long hairs spread here and there on her belly, but she really doesn't have much coat on her. I'm really hoping it grows a lot more so that people wil stop asking if she's a Papillon mix lol. Her parents weren't AKC so there's a good chance I'm out of luck lol. *sigh*


----------



## DivaPap (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a 1.4 year old Phalene named Jocianna with a good amount of fringe and not much in coat length. She is not spayed yet since we are planning on letting her have a litter next year. just how much length is typical after getting spayed compared to unspayed? She gets mistaken for a Papillon mix since she is 12.5 pounds and has shorter hair. Really hoping she grows a ton after getting spayed since I would really like to stop getting her mistaken for a Pap mix lol.


----------

